# TAR



## olddump (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm having a problem with tar in the bottles I've been digging latley [inside the bottles] any info on this will be very helpful. I've tried acid, bleach,hot water and ammonia????
                                                                               Thanks Tom, Olddump


----------



## Harry Pristis (Apr 28, 2004)

Try acetone or a petroleum based solvent like naptha (lighter fluid).


----------



## Bluebelle (Apr 28, 2004)

Just wanted to note that if acetone or petroleum based or other solvents with toxic fumes or are flammable are used, do it in extremely well ventilated area, preferably out of doors, and most definitely away from any source of flame, like, far away from any appliance that has a pilot light, like hot water heater, etc.


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 28, 2004)

The biggest problem with a lot of the solvents used to remove tar is the disposal afterwards; you don't want to dump it on the ground, and it's not a real good idea to put it down the drain.  Something I've used for tar removal is 'Skin So Soft' hand cream[] It's amazing what that stuff can do! Give it a try!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Apr 29, 2004)

Ventilation when using chemicals is always a good idea.  Acetone fumes are explosive, like gasoline fumes.

 Acetone and naptha are so volatile, that disposal down the drain is not really necessary.  Both evaporate very, very quickly (remember how often you had to re-fill your Zippo!).

 If you don't want to throw the used acetone (or naptha) onto your lawn, Tom, just pour the solvent into an old soup-can or other throwaway container (not plastic or paper).  The more surface area exposed, the faster the acetone (or naptha) will evaporate.  

 Acetone and naptha are not chemicals that you want to use casually.  Acetone, for example, penetrates the skin-blood barrier (it make me insomniac).  It is not a problem diluted in the atmosphere AFAIK.  It is not a greenhouse gas, smog-producer, nor does it produce acid-rain.

 I don't know the chemistry of Skin-So-Soft.  I am certain it would not be as aggressive a solvent as acetone or naptha.  I suspect it would be far more likely to persist, migrate, and break down into less-nicey-nicey sounding stuff.  On top of that, some sort of detergent or solvent would be required to get the oily residue out of the bottle.

 Let us know what works for you, Tom.

 ------------Harry Pristis


----------



## IRISH (Apr 29, 2004)

For Tar and any unidentified goop I always use Acetone,  it evaporates faster than naptha and is a lot safer than most other organic solvents.  The link below has most of the info you need to handle it safely

Acetone info.


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 29, 2004)

Irish & Harry are correct regarding the use of acetone as a solvent, but its vapors can have adverse effects on the user.[&:] We used it quite often in our EM prep lab and always under a ventilating hood. Some people got light headed or 'spacy' from the fumes, others got headaches.  If you must utilize it, I suggest doing out in the open air. As for the chemical makeup of 'Skin-So-Soft' Harry, it's a closely guarded secret.[]  Not really, just check the back of the bottle. It does remove ink, oil etc from your hands; I very frequently use it under my gloves when stripping furniture.  There's 'Urban Legends' about SSS! Besides, you'll smell alot better afterwords[8D]


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Apr 30, 2004)

soak in gas or kero.


----------



## olddump (Apr 30, 2004)

I got most of it out with Lestoil it broke it up instead of just settling on the bottom now I'll use the NAPTA to clean up the rest. Thank guys it all helped and I'm still getting bottles from that spot [seems to be a large area of hardend tar] there are a lot of bottles under and in the stuff. I'll post a pic of my finds this week. Keep up the good work. Oh and by the way SKIN SO SOFT keeps bugs away too[                                                                     Tom, Olddump


----------

